# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Red-billed Firefinch (Lagonοsticta Senegala)

## Magikos7

Καλησπέρα καλη χρόνια και χρόνια πολλά... Εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχω φάει κόλλημα με το συγκεκριμένο πτηνω
Και έχω διαβάσει όσα ποιο πολλά μπορώ για το συγκεκριμένο είδος... 
Το μόνο που δεν μπορώ να βρω και να μάθω είναι σε τι *θερμοκρασίες ζουν στην αιχμαλωσία*
Επίσης θα ήθελα να μάθω και σε τι κλουβί ζουν (διαστάσεις).

----------


## koukoulis

Σε μια σύντομη ματιά που έριξα στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα αυτήν τη φράση
 They adapt well to cool temperatures (i.e. 65 F for short periods) if slowly habituated, but need shelter from damp and drafty conditions.
Στην πραγματικότητα αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι εφόσον αυτό το είδος ζει στην υπσαχάρια Αφρική, σε σαβάννες κλπ, μάλλον δεν αντέχει στο κρύο (65F αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε 18,33 βαθμούς C), αλλά ούτε και σε υγρασία έντονη. 
Επίσης, (προφανώς αυτό θα το ξέρεις ήδη, αλλά το γράφω για τον εμπλουτισμό του θέματος) χρειάζονται και ζωικές πρωτεΐνες στη διατροφή τους, κυρίως έντομα αν και τα σκουλήκια και η αυγοτροφή θα μπορούσε να είναι μάλλον καλές εναλλακτικές.
Για το κλουβί, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, όσο μεγαλύτερο, τόσο καλύτερα, αλλά αυτο που θα με προβλημάτιζε είναι το διάκενο, δλδ η απόσταση των καγκέλων. Το μόνο που κατάφερα να βρω είναι ότι τα κεφαλάκια τους είναι σχετικά μικρά, με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύουν να σφηνώσουν στα κλασσικά κλουβιά καναρινιών και μπάτζι, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα την αρμόζουσα απόσταση

----------

